# Silkworm mulberry help.



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 14, 2008)

I feel really stupid for asking this, but does anyone know of any mulberry trees (not in peoples yards lol) growing around the Sutherland Shire area? The one I used to use got cut down a while ago and I'm getting silkworms soon and want them to breed/last as long as possible.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 14, 2008)

primary schools often have them,....


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

There is one on the way I walk home, but the guy recently trimmed it so it doesn't hang over his fence (damn we can't eat the mulberries anymore!) but I'm contemplating asking him if I can take a few leaves every day for a mates silkworm. Its a massive tree too.

EDIT - There is also 1 tree I know of at my school.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think all the local keepers have made all the local trees a big secret. I'm looking at my neighbours white mulberry tree as we speak - thinking I could make a fortune from all those leaves!!!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

Falcon do you have any silkworms on you though? In a shoebox?


----------



## falconboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope, none at all.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

We should make a business, methinks.

Big bucks in silkworms


----------



## Duke (Oct 14, 2008)

I walk past a tree at uni every day, and I got three massive bags of leaves from Hetty's friend.
But all my worms have cooned up now.

Ive heard of some trees in Gymea, but I'm not sure of the location of them.
Now's the time to start looking for them, though. They're all fruiting up, so it's easy to spot them.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

Duke - How long do the leaves stay good for? And how do you keep them fresh?


----------



## Kyro (Oct 14, 2008)

Shame your not in QLD, I have loads of mulberry trees


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

Kyro - same question as asked above 

But I'm guessing If you have loads, you just need to pick them whenever..


----------



## JasonL (Oct 14, 2008)

I know of one in bushland at Engadine if you want to come out here


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> Duke - How long do the leaves stay good for? And how do you keep them fresh?



i found they'd be good for 3 weeks or so,..double coles bagged in the vege crisper,...


----------



## falconboy (Oct 14, 2008)

What about the freezer?


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

What ideas are you getting to make an extra buck?

My dad wants to "breed' silkworms :|


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn, if id kept my mulberry tree the leaves would be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## LadySnake (Oct 14, 2008)

They will eat frozen leaves but I have no idea if they can live solely off them or if it will kill them eventually.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 14, 2008)

So it would be better off in the vege crisper?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool thanks for the tips guys I might go out tree hunting and see if I can find a good source close to home. As sad as it is, I even drove out to Mulberry St in Loftus to have a look but only found one slightly overhanging a neighbours fence before the road parted and I decided I didnt wanna get myself anyone lost than what I was.


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Oct 14, 2008)

My parents have a huge mulberry tree growing over the fence from their neighbour, we used to pick all the fruit when we were kids and mum would make heaps of jams. Used to get the worst mozzie bites though. It had been mostly cut down since then but grows so fast this time of year. Lucky for me I only live 5 doors down the road.


----------



## callith (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd imagine that you could keep them the same way that you keep your letuce and other leafy greens


----------



## Duke (Oct 15, 2008)

callith said:


> I'd imagine that you could keep them the same way that you keep your letuce and other leafy greens


 Agreed.

I've got a large bag still in the fridge that's fresh, and another bag sitting in my room, but I haven't checked on the warm bag in a while.

If anyone's desperate for leaves, you can get them off me in Engadine 2233.


----------



## Oxide2x (Oct 26, 2008)

A way to preserve leaves is to keep the leaves in a sealed bag and place a little water in it and shake it so that the water gets around the insides of the bag then refridgerate it that way the leaves will still be moist and fresh.
Are mulberry leaves with brown orangey spots in them diseased?


----------



## Duke (Oct 26, 2008)

Could be. Could also just be burns or something like that.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

you can always freeze the leaves


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 26, 2008)

Oxide2x said:


> A way to preserve leaves is to keep the leaves in a sealed bag and place a little water in it and shake it so that the water gets around the insides of the bag then refridgerate it that way the leaves will still be moist and fresh.
> Are mulberry leaves with brown orangey spots in them diseased?



That's how I do mine, although I press out All of the air in the clip-lock bag as well.
Lasts for many weeks!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 26, 2008)

If you ring your local council, they will ask there gardening team.

Thats what i did and they gave me a list of all the trees in my area.


----------

